# Wooden platform cleaning help!



## ButITry (Jan 21, 2012)

So when I first got my rats, I had them in a cage with a wooden platform. I had no problem with it whatsoever. They didn't pee or poop on them or anything like that. Well, now they're bigger and I needed to get them a bigger cage. I decided to just get them a bigger version of the same cage since they seemed fine with not using the restroom on the wooden platforms. They've been in the cage for about a month, and slowly they've started to poop on the platforms. Today I also wiped off some pee. It really annoys me because I hate how the plastic platforms look!

My question is how do you clean the wooden platforms in the cage? I'm not sure if you just get it wet and use dish soap or something like that because I never really had wood stuff before because of that reason. How do you guys clean it? Thanks!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

vinegar and water, but don't be surprised if the urine soaks in quickly and makes the shelves unusable.


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

Have you considered covering the platforms? Linoleum is made in different patterns, and you can get a few squares cheap. Or if you _do_ change your mind and get the plastic shelves, they can also be covered in a little bit of cute fleece.


----------

